# Design Berlin Pipes



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

I have seen a new Design Berlin briar pipe that I fancy. However, most of their pipes have a "mouthpiece with double smoke tube which results in a stronger stem and cooler smoke"
Has anybody had any experience of this, if so does it alter the way it smokes? 
Thanks, Roger.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Not I...


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Spectabalis said:


> I have seen a new Design Berlin briar pipe that I fancy. However, most of their pipes have a "mouthpiece with double smoke tube which results in a stronger stem and cooler smoke"
> Has anybody had any experience of this, if so does it alter the way it smokes?
> Thanks, Roger.


Curious where to see this? I have one Design Berlin I picked up because it is a 9mm Pipe (YES I AM GOING FULL BORE ON THESE BABIES!)


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

Granger said:


> Curious where to see this? I have one Design Berlin I picked up because it is a 9mm Pipe (YES I AM GOING FULL BORE ON THESE BABIES!)


Hi Jason. It's a German online shop called pipe-shop.net.
Go to www.pipe-shop.net.
In the left hand sidebar click Pipes
Then Pipe Typ's
Then Smooth Pipes.
An index of pages then appears.
Click on pages 181-186. The pipe is the GOTHA 42
I also like pages 73-78 the pipe being the SCHWERIN 60.
Both are 9mm filters (I smoke them too) and the GOTHA 42 has a silver mount.
Have a look and let me know what you think.
Roger


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I've got one, the double barrel stem works superbly well, one of my favorite pipe factories.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Spectabalis said:


> Hi Jason. It's a German online shop called pipe-shop.net.
> Go to www.pipe-shop.net.
> In the left hand sidebar click Pipes
> Then Pipe Typ's
> ...


The DB I own is also a Series pipe, but it is a Burberry. The Double is a little like a Radice Twin Bore. The prices here are pretty good, and I like mine.

I have ordered from this company, I own one of those Vauen Sepions on the front page. It is one of the ONLY briar/meer pipes I have ever found worth smoking.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

Granger said:


> The DB I own is also a Series pipe, but it is a Burberry. The Double is a little like a Radice Twin Bore. The prices here are pretty good, and I like mine.
> 
> I have ordered from this company, I own one of those Vauen Sepions on the front page. It is one of the ONLY briar/meer pipes I have ever found worth smoking.


Hi Jason. The Burberry series look good and I think the Vauen Sepion is a fantastic looking pipe, I bet it smokes as good as it looks.
Never having tried the two bore system before (or this retailer) I wanted to find out what they were like before I tried one, so thanks for your info, it is much appreciated.
Regards, Roger.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

There are some great looking pipes on that site. Too bad (or good thing) I didn't find out about this pipe stuff before the economy tanked


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

As a avowed Meer smoker and pipe gadgeteer I am always looking for new pipes (and now giving some away). I got into 9mm pipes after picking one up in Germany and it has changed my smoking world. I am trying newer, stronger tobaccos, but also findinf subtle hints I was missing in milder blends. I am enjoying better breath, less tongue gunk, and better taste buds. I have already grown my 9mm collection 9 (7 Meers and 2 Briars).

As to the Sepion, I admit that Meer/Briar hybrids are almost ALWAYS a collection of poor briar and pressed meerschaum. the Vauen Sepion is a block meer bowl set into a quality Briar form. It truly delivers what a Briar/Meer hybrid promises. It was about $220 to get it and ship it, but it was worth it to me, I love mine. It is the pipe that goes with me a lot now.


Spectabalis said:


> Hi Jason. The Burberry series look good and I think the Vauen Sepion is a fantastic looking pipe, I bet it smokes as good as it looks.
> Never having tried the two bore system before (or this retailer) I wanted to find out what they were like before I tried one, so thanks for your info, it is much appreciated.
> Regards, Roger.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

DubintheDam said:


> I've got one, the double barrel stem works superbly well, one of my favorite pipe factories.


Thanks Pearse. I've just ordered the two double barrel stem pipes from them. If they are good enough for you then they will do for me!!
By the way, brilliant videos on Youtube. Like your pipe collection.
Roger


----------

